# International City



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been living in the IC for almost a month now and I'm finding I'm the only Westerner here! I'm not racist nor have a problem with my neighbours, however, I would like to know if there are other Europeans/Westerners around me? If so, get in touch with me, I'm in the Greece Cluster.

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I've been living in the IC for almost a month now and I'm finding I'm the only Westerner here! I'm not racist nor have a problem with my neighbours, however, I would like to know if there are other Europeans/Westerners around me? If so, get in touch with me, I'm in the Greece Cluster.
> 
> Thanks!


Should be plenty of others. You may want to have a look at out sister site as that has a section for IC owners.

International City - Dubai - Owners Group Forum - Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Elphaba, but thats just for owners - there is nothing about whether life exists as we know it - jim!! lol

There is a new gym just opening/opened so I'll drag my lazy ass down there and see whats occuring - in my case, probably a sprained ankle or something! lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes - my post did say for IC owners.

Just trying to be helpful! 


_


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

And your help is most appreciated!!


----------



## allworknoplay (Apr 29, 2008)

*Living in IC*

Hi Pasanada

Im new to this, so please bear with me. I also live in IC, and agree with you, that it is nice when you do meet some westerners/europeans etc...i didnt think i would miss them that much.

I am living in Morrocco cluster, so please do get in touch, if you like.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

allworknoplay said:


> Hi Pasanada
> 
> Im new to this, so please bear with me. I also live in IC, and agree with you, that it is nice when you do meet some westerners/europeans etc...i didnt think i would miss them that much.
> 
> I am living in Morrocco cluster, so please do get in touch, if you like.


We're neighbours!!!  I see a new gym is opening or has opened on your cluster - civilisatioin is reaching us in the desert!! 

Have PM'd you.


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you have dewa there pasanada?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Equus08 said:


> Do you have dewa there pasanada?


What is Dewa? Forgive me ignorance.


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

dubai electric and water association/agency.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Equus08 said:


> dubai electric and water association/agency.


Not sure who the suppliers of utilities are as my boss takes care of all that. I'll try and find out for you.


----------



## allworknoplay (Apr 29, 2008)

yes neighbours!!! even though i have been here for nearly 2 months, i still manage to get losts while driving at IC...lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

allworknoplay said:


> yes neighbours!!! even though i have been here for nearly 2 months, i still manage to get losts while driving at IC...lol


Have you some sugar I can borrow??? LMAO!!!!!


----------



## allworknoplay (Apr 29, 2008)

plenty - cubes, mind you...lol

drop in if you like


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, I have cubes too!!! 

Are you sure we're not from the same egg?? LMAO

Would love to drop by for a natter - heaven knows I crave to re-join the human race again!! lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Equus08 said:


> dubai electric and water association/agency.


authority 

Dubai Electricity & Water Authority.


----------



## allworknoplay (Apr 29, 2008)

feel free to drop by at any time.....as stated, im off work for a few days, so could do with some civilised company. I will PM you my location.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Okey dokey!


----------



## agarimo (May 11, 2008)

Hello:
I am a Spanish mummy of a 8 months baby and I've been living in the IC for almost 3 months. It is not a really nice place if you have kids because the only green area is the roundabout and sometimes it s plenty of people.
I don't like to stay much here.

Get in touch with me, I'm in the England Cluster.You are invited for a cup of tea or coffee.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I'm in IC for the time being as well.

I'm over in Persia, and have met up with Pasanada, a couple of times for a coffee and free wifi at the local cafe.

What a nice lady, she even took me and my hangover for a shopping trip to MOE on friday.

If anyone else in IC fancies a brew, I can certainly recommend the chicken, the burgers and the salads at my local. Not sure about the music though


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Tee hee you did look a little worse for wear, Ogri! Its amazing how you came back to life after your "healthy" brekkie! lol

Agarimo, I've sent you an email - you're not far from me. Cafe con leche o un belmonte por favor! 

I feel an IC Club begining to grow here......


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If anyone else in IC fancies a brew, I can certainly recommend the chicken, the burgers and the salads at my local. Not sure about the music though


Mr Wong was singing along to the Beatles last night while flipping his burgers and tossing his salad......he always puts a grin on my face!! lol

I was told by one of the girls that they plan on extending the restaurant outside and putting in water features etc - can't wait for that.

Ogri, have you tried the place over in Italy Cluster on the roundabout, close to the 2 Lebanese places? It has to be one of the best places I've visited to chill out in - I know, we're talking about IC here, BUT this place is becoming very popular with people from outside of IC. Give me a shout if you're up for an evening of chill out tunes and Sheesha!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Might have to take you up on that.

Getting fed up of the chicken, chicken and more chicken.

Mind you, got a great curry the other night, and so cheap too


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope you're looking forward to some serious chill out time, Ogri! 

Oh....and chicken dishes are available should you need some!! Lol


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, myself and Pasanada are sat in the most different pizzeria I have ever been in.

The double apple sheesha is very nice


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Different, yes, relaxing, yes!! Lol

Keep cool tomorrow!


----------



## sinner.jeff (Sep 5, 2008)

*Gym??*



Pasanada said:


> Thanks, Elphaba, but thats just for owners - there is nothing about whether life exists as we know it - jim!! lol
> 
> There is a new gym just opening/opened so I'll drag my lazy ass down there and see whats occuring - in my case, probably a sprained ankle or something! lol


Hi Pasanada,

Useful thread!

I stay at the China cluster and i was searching for a gym in the region. Drove around China cluster but couldn't find one. Searching online was no help, so thought i'll ask you where the gym in Greece is. Could you please give me their phone number or directions?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I'm afraid I don't live in IC anymore so don't have the contact details to hand. 

However, I do have a friend living there, I'll ask him if he knows the contact details.

Have you tried Art Bay Cafe in Italy Cluster yet? You'll be blown away by this place! I've visited bars/restaurants all over the world but this place is by far the best I've ever been to! The owner is an Iraqi guy, he started his chain in Baghdad, pop in and say hi to him, he's a very warm and welcoming host!


----------



## sinner.jeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I'm afraid I don't live in IC anymore so don't have the contact details to hand.
> 
> ...


Hi again Pasanada,

i'll definitely check out Art Bay Cafe, hopefully tomorrow itself. I'll give you my feedback once i check out the place. Also, if your friend in IC doesn't know where the gym is, it would be useful, if you could lemme know any landmarks near the gym as, i could try and find it myself.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## sinner.jeff (Sep 5, 2008)

sinner.jeff said:


> Hi again Pasanada,
> 
> i'll definitely check out Art Bay Cafe, hopefully tomorrow itself. I'll give you my feedback once i check out the place. Also, if your friend in IC doesn't know where the gym is, it would be useful, if you could lemme know any landmarks near the gym as, i could try and find it myself.
> 
> ...


Jeff reporting to Pasanada:

Art bay cafe's shifted out of IC and now they are in Emaar Towers, i believe in Deira. I need to check on that. But i googled the place and the it looks awesome. Will go there someday.

Interestingly though, the Italy cluster is very unlike the others as there is more life there. There and two or three restaurants, which looked good but i dín't want to waste time without first getting a review. 

There is a new restaurant in China cluster known as Indispice (i think i spelt it right), which gives great, awesome, wonderful Indian food. I haven't had such good indian food from anywhere else in Dubai.

Oh by the way, i found a gyms in China and Italy!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I can't believe Art Bay Cafe has left IC, they were renovating the outside area to make it better for customers when I was there a month ago!  I'll email the owner to confirm this.

Yes, he also has another cafe in Diera although I never got the chance to visit this one; will do when I'm next over.

Glad you found the gyms, my friend said he didn't know of any!  

I think IC has really come on leaps and bounds since I first lived there 6 months ago; I'm definitely going to go back and visit on my next visit!


----------



## sinner.jeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I can't believe Art Bay Cafe has left IC, they were renovating the outside area to make it better for customers when I was there a month ago!  I'll email the owner to confirm this.
> 
> ...



I drove around Italy and asked around for the place but people din't know of Art Bay Cafe. So i took their number from "181" and called them. They said that they are in Deira.

Do let me know if i was wrong.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

Anybody know of a reliable cleaning company that services International City? Looking for someone to come in once a week for general cleaning and ironing.


----------

